# Thank You, we're off!!



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Don't want to complain about female dogs nor argue with trolls, the ignorant or arrogant. Just want to offer deep thanks for the helpful advice and encouragement I gotten from the cadre of experienced cruisers and marine professionals who spend their time bringing newbies like me along.
I'm leaving for a hopefully long while. I be here for ~1 1/2 weeks but things are getting hectic so take the time now to offer thanks. Plans are to be back in the states the summer of 2017 and head north until a return to tropic climes. So my presence here will decrease dramatically in all too short a time.
Both in specifics like troubleshooting a system, understanding best practices in interpreting weather, dealing with the details of cruising, setting up a boat as a home and the like as well as a interesting and sometimes humorous break from boat chores this site has been a boon. 
Yes "there lie monsters" as it says on the old charts. But there is a considerable group of knowledgeable cruisers and professionals here and it's to you I give thanks. You know who you are and the list is too long to post.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

You're welcome! Ya'll come back now . . Hear!?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

It has been great fun to watch you gain experience and develop as a cruiser and sailor. I wish you all the best for your cruise and hope you find the time to keep us up to date on your doings. Enjoy the SDR.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Out, if you are leaving via my neighborhood, let me know. Tradition has it that I deliver beer to SNer's departing on major adventures.

Good luck!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

ROTFLMAO!

Its when you go cruising you need the forums most!

You think you have all the knowledge now? Just hit a profile search on me and click the Posts I have Started here and on CF. You will find i ask questions all the time. And that's after 8 years doing it

Further, if you think some of us have helped you then its important for you, now you are cruising, to help the new people. 
That's the way it works


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Best of luck, and fair winds to you!


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Mark be back every time I have wifi. Think being in the middle between coastal part time and salty blue water livaboard has allowed me help others along and agree we owe it to those coming up.
CC double A dock at Brewers Cove Haven. Partial to porters or good IPAs. But only if you stay awhile and kill them with me. 
Ed you will still see me crawling around in the cold rain for awhile. Looking forward to not have Kenny K tell me- no wind gen running, go here not there, going to charge you to get rid of oil next year etc.etc. nah he's a goog guy. 
Dave you've been spot on with your help. A true gentleman.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Best of luck! Have fun and please stop calling yourself a newbie! 🤣😎

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Best of luck with your future voyaging.. don't be a stranger.
Always appreciate your input here.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Bleemus compared to you Killarney, auspicious, Mark, Capta, Donna, Jon, Gary and so many others still think of myself as a newbie. Go to OCC orSDR get togethers feel like the least experienced person in the room. For me that's reality. But to keep you happy 'cause I like your online persona will downplay that thinking.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Will miss your more frequent postings OB, but have a great time out there. Enjoy the journey ... wherever the winds blow you, and drop in as you can. Love to hear how things are going, and to continue to learn from your experiences.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Cheers, Out. Have a safe and fantastic cruise.


----------



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

Enjoyed your world view on sailing. Good luck, have a wonderful time and hope we cross paths somewhere along he way. Robert


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Look forward to your tales of being out there/here. Good luck!


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Just be sure to keep out of Don's way!

Mark


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Wish him well but doubt it will be an issue unless he takes smackies advice and goes blue.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

outbound--you cannot go far---- you know there will be folks swallowing anchor needing to know what the best substance to use for that deed-- how to get it down.. i can just imagine the arguments...
wow now you have to plant trees an d such muddy chores. best to ye.. ye cannot go far..ha ha h ah a yer an addict. you HAVETO see what the folks are upto..h aha ha ha


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

outbound said:


> Bleemus compared to you Killarney, auspicious, Mark, Capta, Donna, Jon, Gary and so many others still think of myself as a newbie. Go to OCC orSDR get togethers feel like the least experienced person in the room. For me that's reality. But to keep you happy 'cause I like your online persona will downplay that thinking.


Good on ya!

As my sailing mentor said to me "sailing takes a day to learn and a lifetime to master". Enjoy the voyage as each day brings a new lesson. The best school in the world!


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Well almost a memory. Put the Hydrovane on the back. Dinghy engine in forpeak. Last minute provisioning tomorrow and pick up crew. Up stressing now about what I forgot to do and how I can avoid trips to Budget Marine. Will try to check in from Hampton and maybe earlier if we need to wait out this low.
Keep your keel wet and stick dry y'all.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

Outbound is well..Outbound, how fitting. Enjoy and be safe. I have enjoyed you participation here check, in when you can.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

outbound said:


> Well almost a memory. Put the Hydrovane on the back. Dinghy engine in forpeak. Last minute provisioning tomorrow and pick up crew. Up stressing now about what I forgot to do and how I can avoid trips to Budget Marine. Will try to check in from Hampton and maybe earlier if we need to wait out this low.


Hmm. Things look pretty unsettled over the next four days. I think I would get going as soon as possible and run the two-bar line. Comms and bail-outs. Watch 99L.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Train for one crew is late. If I could leave right now would leave. But way things are going earliest would be 8-9p. Concerned won't make it to safe harbor before Saturday night Sunday morning when things look snotty. Therefore at present thinking of leaving tomorrow. Go inside to western L.I. Sound to lay up near Hellgate. Time it and east river for daytime and go straight to Hampton. Looks like if we clear NYC Monday the whole trip should be pleasant. Leaving tonight means we have to clear Hellgate/East River and not miss the change so we can be pass NJ no later then very early Saturday to have little risk of being caught out. 
Sitting here full of water/fuel/provisions. Nothing on the rails but safety stuff waiting for crew. All alone. Phoey😣


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Other choice is go outside and leave tonight. Will call it depending when they show up.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Best wishes.

I'd go outside but stay further West than I usually do and make decisions one bail-out at a time: Sandy Hook, Atlantic City, Cape Henlopen. Stay West of the developing gale until it moves northeast and watch the deep Low and 99L.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

SVAuspicious said:


> Best wishes.
> 
> I'd go outside but stay further West than I usually do and make decisions one bail-out at a time: Sandy Hook, Atlantic City, Cape Henlopen. Stay West of the developing gale until it moves northeast and watch the deep Low and 99L.


Good advice.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Bleemus said:


> SVAuspicious said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go outside but stay further West than I usually do and make decisions one bail-out at a time: Sandy Hook, Atlantic City, Cape Henlopen. Stay West of the developing gale until it moves northeast and watch the deep Low and 99L.
> ...


When I wanted to stay inshore I used to run along the 70' line. Now I shoot for two bars on my cell phone. *grin* I'm definitely an offshore guy--preferably way offshore--but there are conditions when inshore does make sense.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Pleasant sail today. Enough wind just the Solent was enough for mostly sevens and some eights. A reach out of Narragansett bay and a run to a little nook in Fisher's island out of the wind. Yucky tomorrow so will just bop down the sound and experiment some learning to use the Hydrovane. Nice sleeping at anchor and haven't felt the need for true watches. One live lumbar for crew just mouth but life is good knowing we're ended for warmer climes. Maybe he'll wake up so have hopes.


----------



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

@[MENTION][MENTION][MENTION];[/MENTION][/MENTION][/MENTION]


outbound said:


> Pleasant sail today. Enough wind just the Solent was enough for mostly sevens and some eights. A reach out of Narragansett bay and a run to a little nook in Fisher's island out of the wind. Yucky tomorrow so will just bop down the sound and experiment some learning to use the Hydrovane. Nice sleeping at anchor and haven't felt the need for true watches. One live lumbar for crew just mouth but life is good knowing we're ended for warmer climes. Maybe he'll wake up so have hopes.


I can help you with the Hydrovane if you ever need any. It does not like helm so you really have to reef the main quite a bit to get it to balance. You use your rudder and wheel lock like a big trim tab to help balance things out. When the wind vane is correcting, you are looking for it to correct both ways close to equal, if it's always correcting one way adjust the wheel to equalize it. The vane tends to balance and steer better when it is tipped back a bit. If you've got apparent winds above 12 to 14 knots give or take your usually best to use the highest setting in the transmission. The vane is at its weakest on a gusty beam reach, sometimes you have to strike the main altogether to have it work ok. This will at times leave you slower than you would be with an autopilot but that's life. I found them best going dead downwind in the steady trades. Your course will vary quite a bit but you'll generally average out ok. Personally after owning 4 different vanes including the Hydrovane I found it quite good in the lighter stuff and not as powerful as a servo pendulum in the stronger winds. It can require more attention but it makes the best emergency rudder by a long shot. It will take you some time getting it really working ok but that's something you'll have lots of.....time.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

On a T in Miniola waiting for the low to go by. Rainy and getting cold. Just as well as need to have a medical issue looked into. 

? Robert - is it safe to run with the Hydrovane in a gale? Found the servo pendulums did much better when wind was in front of the mast. ? Same thing?


----------



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes it is totally safe to use the Hydrovane in a gale or storm however I'm assuming that it was installed in a robust manner as these units put much more stress on the transom than a servo type vane. As to steering,, well each boat is different and some self steer better than others but that aside the Hydrovane requires the helm to be balanced even more so than a servo pendulum type. They do tend to steer better with the apparent wind forward only because of the wind strength and the fact that it's easier to balance the sails. Your boat doesn't need any pilot or vane as it will steer itself hard on the wind by just adjusting the helm and locking the wheel brake. I think you'll find that increasing your forward sail area and decreasing or striking the main altogether will be what the Hydrovane prefers when sailing with the wind behind the mast. I actually found it to steer quite well in the lighter stuff. Enjoy your sail, your heading the right way..south. PS I've never tried it but in really strong winds and large seas some sailors have used their autopilot and Hydrovane together, supposed to make it easier for the pilot to keep a course.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Outbound, if you don't mind posting it what is the name of your boat? I may be going to be looking at some boats in that area this weekend and wouldn't mind introducing myself! 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

We had twenties to get here and used hydrovane with AP. No seas so near hull near hull speed


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Hippocampus


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Leaving glen cove in one hour


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Out.. hope you don't mind, I've renamed your thread now that it's become a 'follow you' scenario.. bon voyage!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Faster said:


> Out.. hope you don't mind, I've renamed your thread now that it's become a 'follow you' scenario.. bon voyage!


Like some kind of Stranger Danger Bunny Broiler dogging your footsteps whose always ready to say "Well, you did that WRONG! You shoulda read my post!"

Not that I would do that. But you shoulda left 2 hours ago...


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

have fun

dont forget to whine when stuff breaks... 

happy sails


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Ahhh, Glen Cove! My father owned a pub there many moons ago called The Mug Ale House. Memories! Have a great ride through the city!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Wave at Webb on your way by.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Bon Voyage. You should have a nice westerly breeze through New York Harbor though might be a bit chilly . Got 24 mph westerly's here in central Long Island with gusts to 38 MPH. Enjoy!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Outbound, I am so proud of you. And, I'm very confident that you will have a wonderful time in those warm, tropical climates, sailing in the trade winds through azure blue waters, past sugar white beaches studded with coconut palms swaying in clear, blue skies. Keep in mind that when you reach the norther reaches of Chesapeake Bay, the bar on Saturday's Child remains fully stocked, and there's a Green Coconut Margaretta there waiting for you. 

Sure wish I were following you south this year - gettin' old really sucks,

Gary


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

outbound said:


> Leaving glen cove in one hour


Really! I was at my club just outside the Glen Cove creek beginning to winterize my boat at that time. It was blowing like stink and the waves were rolling in. If it were me I would have waited a day. Didn't look like fun to me.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

JimsCAL said:


> Really! I was at my club just outside the Glen Cove creek beginning to winterize my boat at that time. It was blowing like stink and the waves were rolling in. If it were me I would have waited a day. Didn't look like fun to me.


A day??? I think I must be a bit candy-boy. I would be waitin till all dat purple, red and orange stuff all be gone.
Imagine doing Hells Gate with 30 knots up the butt?


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Hells Gate was a wuzzie item that involved a bunch of useless worrying. Roded the current all the way from Port Washington to Sandy Hook.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Yesterday was windy! I just went down to check on the boat, and it looked grim. Today not very appealing either but at least you've got wind.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Sal Paradise said:


> Yesterday was windy! I just went down to check on the boat, and it looked grim. Today not very appealing either but at least you've got wind.


There should be a Half Like button.
I like the first half... but saying 'at least you've got wind' when its gusting 34 knots -GALE STRENGTH - is, in my forumlea of sailing without associated death, crackers maracas.

My method of using WindGuru is:
GREEN FOR GO
Orange for don't go.
Red for don't go.
Purple for don't even leave the bar!

My other rule about WindGuru is Above 20 knots add 5 knots. So they would have copped 40 knots this morning.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Mark, don't they have Smart Buoys in your part of the world? They have them here and for the most part, they provide some great, real-time information. Locations | Chesapeake Bay Interpretive Buoy System

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

travlin-easy said:


> Mark, don't they have Smart Buoys in your part of the world? They have them here and for the most part, they provide some great, real-time information. Locations | Chesapeake Bay Interpretive Buoy System
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Gary


Yes. They're good except:
You need internet at sea.
They are current time, not forecast.

Btw, its very hot there atm? Says 92 Dec F near Norfolk! I am in western Canada in the Rocky Mountains so I don't know.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

travlin-easy said:


> Mark, don't they have Smart Buoys in your part of the world? They have them here and for the most part, they provide some great, real-time information. Locations | Chesapeake Bay Interpretive Buoy System
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Gary


Here's the one for just outside Glen Cove harbor.
MYSound - Execution Rocks Station - Wx Panel

Not bad right now. Was showing gusts well over 30 yesterday. I use Sailflow for predictions.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> There should be a Half Like button.
> I like the first half... but saying 'at least you've got wind' when its gusting 34 knots -GALE STRENGTH - is, in my forumlea of sailing without associated death, crackers maracas.
> .


That was just being polite in case outbound was already, well....outbound. My local station right now is showing 20 gusting to 30 and my boat is securely tied to a dock.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Sal Paradise said:


> That was just being polite in case outbound was already, well....outbound. My local station right now is showing 20 gusting to 30 and my boat is securely tied to a dock.


If we are ever on a boat together again you don't need to be polite


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> If we are ever on a boat together again you don't need to be polite


Ok, great!- next time I'll drink ALL the rum and you and Caleb will either have to carry me to the subway or let me sleep it off in the cockpit, face down in a bowl of peanuts. :laugh


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I heard my name being used in vain. Sal, no way could I carry you anywhere!

Is Outbound trackable on AIS? If he is at Sandy Hook, that is about 3 miles from where I sit in lower Manhattan. 
NW winds 10-20 knots for the next 2 days could help get them down the New Jersey coast. 
Yesterday was nice and sunny but still way to windy for my taste for running the East River. 
Liberty Landing should have their slightly cheaper off-season rates in effect if they want a little "pampering" before heading down the long Jersey coast line.

Hope Outbound checks in soon.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

If I was setting off in a sailboat from NYC right now, I'd be full of opinions and they wouldn't be polite!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm quite comfortable in 20 to 30, especially if I'm headed south and the wind is NW. I'd be snug inside that full enclosure, my feet propped up and sippin a tall, Green Coconut Margaretta while looking for a hidey-hole to spend the night. OH YEAH! I so wish I were headed south. Temperature here this morning was just 45 at 9 a.m., and it's just 63 right now - too cold for this old man of the sea. 

All the best,

Gary


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

We had a lovely sail down nj coast. Reach kept the boat above hull speed for multiple watches. Stayed in 40-60' of water so no seas but good wind. Ran double reeled main and Solent or genny when the wind decreased. Hardest part was getting off the dock at glen cove. Had to go backwards down the channel as too much wind to turn the boat around. Got pooped a bit so wet. 
Looking at weather thinking of leaving 28'. But will see.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Any opinions on when to leave from Hampton to virgin gorda?


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Sunday or Monday are looking good. Thinking of heading straight east through the stream staying away from cape hatteras. Then 135 true to 65 then south.
Any opinions?


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Out,

Looks like the H is in the right place, with a sequence of cold fronts coming down early in the week. 
NOAA seems to think you'll be in the 15-20kt range but will be wind against stream. But NOAA's
got me into trouble at least once this year...... Once you're
on the other side, looks like a sleigh ride for a bit when you go S. I'd rather be on the other
side before Northerly front passages. 

If you believe the prog charts, and the models don't change as we get closer, Sunday looks better for
a stream crossing than Monday AM when the cold front drops thru. Might be W and/or light
for a bit, before getting the N in it. If that holds up, I'd push through the GS using up some
fuel if necessary to maintain best speed and get on the other side for the front passage. Then
the norther is your friend...a Norther that looks like it will hold up for a few days.

Might even consider starting Sat depending on how the models play out.

I'm no expert, this advice from someone who's been caught out on occasion so use at
own risk.....and in fact on some passages have used a weather routing service. Short
money for the peace of mind, IMHO.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Sunday looks like the best bet at this point. Get to the warm side of the Stream before the front comes offshore though you may need a wool hat regardless. 

Skipping Bermuda eh? Blasphemy!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

outbound said:


> Any opinions on when to leave from Hampton to virgin gorda?


Are you thinking of leaving before the Salty Dog does, on or around the 2nd, when you'll get Chris Parker's routing?

disclaimer; amateur opinion, I'm just interested in the exercise and what others are seeing

Looks like there's a gale warning "offshore" ( hudson canyon to hattaras canyon) at the moment and a few systems pushing through over the area for the next few days. High pressure building in again around monday. No tropical formation outlook for at least the next 5 days.

To me, it seems that timing is also a when and where you can best cross the steam. ( in addition to the forecast). 
If you're thinking of leaving early, (before salty dog) It looks to me like you can start working your way SE toward the stream on Sat. The north winds are forecast to taper off saturday nite and turn west on sunday, then I'd make my best time to get across the stream before they turn north again.

Of course by saturday, you'll have more complete and accurate picture of the current and future condistions.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

outbound said:


> Any opinions on when to leave from Hampton to virgin gorda?





outbound said:


> Sunday or Monday are looking good. Thinking of heading straight east through the stream staying away from cape hatteras. Then 135 true to 65 then south.
> Any opinions?


I'd go Saturday. Light winds from the NE that should go W by the time you get to the stream and build. Looks to me like back to NE as the cold front goes through and will be stronger.

135T from the Chesapeake Bay safe water buoy to 65W and turn right. Don't run the beach whatever Chris says. *grin* He and I have talked about that before. Once you're out of the Bay sea water temperature is more important than depth - set your instruments for sea temp. You can watch the Gulf Stream pass beneath you. It's only a few hours.

DEOS: Current velocities of the Gulf Stream


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I think I would go on Saturday and head due east. Avoiding really nasty weather is the highest priority but you don't want too much of the calm stuff that comes later. Overall looks like a pretty benign forecast for this time of year. Someone mentioned Bermuda, we were told that if things are going well as you approach the area you do not stop. In 2011 a couple of boats that were on the net with Herb (as we were) went into St George's with a bit of damage after some gales on the way. They were stuck there for almost three weeks waiting for a window. In that year there was a one-day window for leaving Chesapeake Bay. November 1, insurance day, was lousy, we went Nov 2 and had good if somewhat windy conditions. Those that left Nov 3 were caught by a couple of gales before Bermuda.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Haven't had to stop in Bermuda in the past. Only would if absolutely necessary. Like to be well south by then.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Didnt Chris Parker talk about a system east of Bahamas projected to go NE? I did not listen real close since it isnt an issue for me


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Definitely today. Unless there is a REALLY good SDR party.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I just wrestled down my 130 Genoa and Main today. Flaked, folded and dropped at sail loft. Final night aboard last night, so the season is now officially over. 

All I could think about were folks heading south. Cheers mate. Safe passage.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

For various reasons included non person who is a undertakers son we ended up being stuck here in Hampton. His father must of had trouble distinguishing his son from his corpses but he is ex crew so time to move on In any case Chris is basically saying if you have a quick boat leave tomorrow otherwise wait until Saturday. I want to get out of dodge but a bit nervous with gale to storm forecasted for Friday. I think we can get through the stream and below it if we leave on the midday current but need solid seven knots which may consume a fair bit of fuel given current winds. 

As the song says "should I wait or should I go?". All input appreciated.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the crew trouble. That stinks. 

Your weather window does look like a head scratcher. Even if you get out ahead of that cold front, it seems the wind will be a combination of light and variable or on your nose later in the week through the weekend. The front will eventually catch you too, but it looks like it will tame a bit offshore. If you burn a ton of fuel to get East, you'll probably still need to do so when you get there. Not a particularly dangerous window, just a lot of motoring is my guess (unless you lose the iron genny)

I was looking to see if making a run for Bermuda made sense and wait for better wind to head south. I'm not sure that does much for you either. 

If there was a good pub in Hampton, I would probably support their mortgage this week. Leaving on the backside of that cold front might be a good beam to downwind sail, but it's a long way off to know for sure. 

I know, you knew all this already...


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with Chris. Go today or wait. 

Really sorry about your crew troubles. Happens. Friends and family let people down more than anyone. I have stories.

If you decide to wait for Saturday I can post a crew wanted notice to my list. Just send me a couple of paragraphs about you, your boat, and your plans and I'll send out an opportunity notice. 

Also if you decide to wait for Saturday, I have a really nice customer trying to get to Portsmouth for the Caribbean 1500 (crew flying into Norfolk). If you have someone that would rather move a boat than hang around give me a holler. Owner will pay the one-way rental and deliver person back to your boat. Wants to move Wednesday morning. Call me 443-327-9084 if you can help.

The boat is an Islander 56 (the South African custom Islander) and is beautiful. I posted this opportunity in the Chesapeake Bay forum with more detail.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Dave. Probably leaving this tide just waiting for Chris morning briefing for final decision. Will be a motorboat ride for a few days.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

At edge of cell service. Will cross Gulf Stream tonight. Thanks all.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

outbound said:


> if you have a quick boat leave tomorrow otherwise wait until Saturday. I want to get out of dodge but a bit nervous with gale to storm forecasted for Friday. I think we can get through the stream and below it if we leave on the midday current but need solid seven knots which may consume a fair bit of fuel given current winds.
> 
> As the song says "should I wait or should I go?". All input appreciated.


I missed this post... 
But anyway I couldn't c0ntribte because I don't know where you are not where u are headers except it says crossing the Gulf Stream.

If u need 7 knots to pass in front of weather then the would be NO WAY ON EARTH I would be heading out.

Anywhere Gulf Stream before the end of the Hurricane season is NUTSO IMHO. I have a clear rule only to sail in the correct season.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

The season of ships is here
The west wind and the swallows;
Flowers in the field appear,
And the ocean of hills and hollows
Has calmed it's waves and is clear.

Free that anchor and chain!
Set your full canvas flying,
O' men in the harbor lane:
It is I, Priapus, crying.
Sail out on your trades again!

-Leonidas of Tarentum


Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes. Except that's the other season.

Written about Europe.

Take note of the lore about the area you're sailing in, not 5,000nms away.

And realise flowers bloom in the spring. Not Autumn/Fall


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

From what I can see on Marine Traffic, it looks like outbound is more or less following the coast, crossing the stream east of Hatteras. 
looking ahead 4 days there's a new low predicted to cross their path to the east. Getting out to 65 deg. too soon might place them in the cross hairs. Anyone else looking at the weather systems? What are you seeing? What would you do?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

tempest said:


> What would you do?


Go back to the coast and wait till the end of hurricane season.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Atlantic 2-Day Graphical Tropical Weather Outlook


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

tempest said:


> Atlantic 2-Day Graphical Tropical Weather Outlook


It's predicted to move N to NNE through the weekend, so I don't think it will be a huge factor. If he's lucky, he'll catch the downwind western side of it and be far enough away not to suffer in the process.

However, it's just the sort of thing that would haunt my every thought for the upcoming days. Hate that.


----------



## Smyrna (Feb 7, 2016)

Yay for freedom and sailing! Fight fiercely!


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Yes. Except that's the other season.
> 
> Written about Europe.
> 
> ...


Wow.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Hell I'm in Wilmington NC and not heading back toward the coast till the front is done. I don't have a schedule so no racing the weather for me.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Benign passage. Stayed in front of the TROF. Motored a lot. Had two crew. One reasonable. Other not so much. Could sleep on his watches. Finally took him off watch after he damaged the main.
Couldn't use a pole, fly double headsails, and needed to leave him with no main or over reeled main at night.
Tired. Need to get main to sailmaker.


----------



## Uricanejack (Nov 17, 2012)

Good luck enjoy your trip, I guess you have left and are well on your way. 
Just curious how did you find or recruit your crew?


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations on successfully completing your passage south. With the mainsail repaired and some rest you'll be ready your time in the islands. All best


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Great to hear you're well. All passages that step off at the dock, with the same crew as departure, are good passages. Benign is a bonus. Burning diesel, not so much. 

How was the main damaged? 

I think you've mentioned you are at a Brewer's marina in RI. Did you hear the rumor that the entire franchise is being sold? I may start another thread to see if anyone else has heard anything.


----------



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

I've had breakage in the past caused by crew that just didn't get it but in the end I blamed myself for giving some people the benefit of the doubt. Unfortunately all roads lead back to the skipper. Glad you had a decent passage, good way to start things off, good times ahead.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

The good crew came from here. The bad crew with no situational awareness was head of the the crew list for the rally. Thought given he had done one prior trip with sdr he'd be good. Very nice person but unsafe without direct supervision. He was standup and paid for repair. Kept finger on power winch and ripped tack ring out of main through reinforcements. Took me three days to get sail off,repaired and back on. Biggest issue once over 40' is sails are big and heavy. Extremely difficult to handle by yourself. Hard even with uneducated helper. Last thing on list is small leak at domestic hot water heater. Plastic fittings were installed incorrectly by Nathan of barrington cove haven brewers when they winterized boat last year. Avoid him. Use Quantum Sails of Tortola over Doyle's. Kevin was extremely helpful and charged appropriately. Great help in getting sail to him. Met ferry at Beef I. So I didn't need to bring boat there by myself as I'm singling now.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Great job Out, I know it's annoying as the stuff that broke was human error, but it almost always is. On a passage like this you are going to break something(s), but I understand and have experienced the frustration.

I've had the same problem with quick disconnect fittings on water heaters. People not used to power winches aren't always familiar with the idea that when you hear them load up release the button. When I had them on a bigger boat this was always an issue with crew. Hard to watch every move of your crew on a passage, so what can you do? No one was hurt, and the boat got to the destination with a minimum of damage. That's success. 

Meanwhile, back home, there's snow predicted tomorrow in Vermont, and cold rain here. Beef Island sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

outbound said:


> .....Plastic fittings were installed incorrectly by Nathan of barrington cove haven brewers when they winterized boat last year. Avoid him.......


Thanks for the heads up, but my list of folks to avoid on the Bay doesn't have much room left for new entries.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Teaching people who have never used a power winch to look at what they are doing and not at the winch is critical. Look at the sail and listen to the winch. I think they just get hypnotized watching it spin round and round. Glad you are enjoying Beef Island. Snowstorm here starting tonight. Jealous. 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

capecodda said:


> People not used to power winches aren't always familiar with the idea that when you hear them load up release the button.


I've seen much worse damage than @outbound describes from power winches. Ever seen a jib furler explode?

I leave them off on delivery and we grind. It's a Zen connection to the boat.


----------



## PSea (Dec 26, 2015)

outbound said:


> Had two crew. One reasonable.


Wow. Amazing.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

P don't understand why you think that statement was "amazing". Continue to be amazed by my inability to judge people's honestly when presenting themselves as potential crew. A pro captain once told me best crew are inexperienced women. No testosterone, listen and follow directions appropriately. No ego so ask good questions before doing damage to boat or themselves. Never had female crew on this boat but did race with a lady a couple of decades older than me in the past. She was one of the best sailors I ever had the honor to crew with. Taught me so much and particularly how to use brains not brawn to get it done.


----------



## Rgottlieb0608 (Nov 18, 2017)

Dear Sir,

I found your profile on Sailnet and noticed you are an Outbound owner. I am currently looking to buy a 46' and would like to know your opinion. We are just retired and planning on taking her to the Bahamas for the winter, from New England.

I assume your time is valuable, so a short answer would be welcomed.

One other question; my current boat, a Sabre 36, is pretty noisy under power. I have become quite sensitive to the noise and wonder if the Outbound is fairly quiet when using the engine.

Any help would be appreciated.

Rich Gottlieb
Lake Champlain, VT


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

The boat is quiet under power but if you’re sleeping in the quaterberth and lying against the inboard side you do feel some engine vibration and a small bit of heat. Sleeping in other berths is quiet.
Boat is available with5.5 or 6.5 ft. draft. We have 6.5’ which is somewhat limiting in the Bahamas. I’m not use to skinny water so that may not trouble you. Current ones have a 80hp mine a75 don’t know if that makes any difference.


----------

